# ex: lifeboat?



## Bob S

Can anyone identify this vessel, looks like a converted RNLI lifeboat. 
Seen in Bristol 10th February 2014

Could she be the old HILTON BRIGGS?


----------



## Galley Boy

That's her Robert, ON-889, 52'0 Barnett still called Hilton Briggs


----------



## Norman Trewren

Hilton Briggs - Aberdeen Lifeboat from 1951 - 1959. Built at a cost of £25000 and funded by a legacy of a Mrs Briggs of Southport. Named in memory of her late husband. Powered by twin 50hp diesels, giving a range of 180 miles at her top speed of 8 knots. Designed to carry 100 survivors plus crew.


----------



## Bob S

Thanks guys

She has changed somewhat since I saw her in 2011

Regards

Bob


----------

